# portmaster -m syntax



## CyberCr33p (Apr 7, 2022)

I want only 1 core to be used during ports compile. I see that portmaster has an option -m ( arguments for make )

Any idea what is the syntax to pass argument -j1  ?

Is it:

`portmaster --no-confirm -y -a -m j1`

or:

`portmaster --no-confirm -y -a -m -j1`

I guess the first but I am not sure.


----------



## CyberCr33p (Apr 7, 2022)

Finally none of the commands work. Any idea what is the correct syntax?


----------

